# Photos



## Billna the 2 (Aug 24, 2018)

I would love to see some of your tortoise


----------



## TechnoCheese (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 24, 2018)

Some of my past and present Redfoot


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Gillian M (Aug 24, 2018)

Billna64 said:


> I would love to see some of your tortoise
> View attachment 249236
> View attachment 249237
> View attachment 249238


Adorable! God bless.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 24, 2018)

Here's a pic of Oli whilst we were out for a "walk" in the sun.


----------



## Billna the 2 (Aug 24, 2018)

Beautiful tortoises [emoji119][emoji217]


----------



## EdMurphy (Aug 24, 2018)

This is Booya



This is Booya checking out a leaf that was hanging from a cobweb


----------



## Bambam1989 (Aug 24, 2018)

IT'S CLUNKER!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Aug 24, 2018)

Here’s our Sully! Finishing up some Rose of Sharon.


----------



## TriciaStringer (Aug 24, 2018)

These are our three.
Sweetheart, 14yo sulcata
Tibby, almost 2yo sulcata
Pepe, 8yo Russian


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm building breeding colonies of Russian Tortoises and Greek Tortoises (currently have Testudo graeca terrestris - Jordan, and Testudo graeca ibera - Asia Minor/Northern Turkey).

Here are pictures of my Greek babies that will be bred as adults, and my Russian colony (Kapeka is a hatchling and will be bred when she is big enough)...


----------



## papabalaur69 (Aug 25, 2018)

Peppa-turbo


----------



## EdMurphy (Aug 27, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> IT'S CLUNKER!



A face full of dandelions, I love it!


----------



## Billna the 2 (Aug 31, 2018)

There all so beautiful


----------



## Maro2Bear (Aug 31, 2018)

Our Sully out enjoying garden grass and Marsh Mallow, Wild Hibiscus August 2018.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 2, 2018)

Billna64 said:


> There all so beautiful


They definitely are.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Sep 2, 2018)

Four year old Sulcata out grazing, August 2018.


----------



## T Smart (Sep 2, 2018)

My 6 y/o Russian, Harrison.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 2, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> View attachment 249239
> View attachment 249240
> View attachment 249241
> View attachment 249242


Adorable! God bless.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 2, 2018)

T Smart said:


> My 6 y/o Russian, Harrison. Past and present!


You're adorable Harrisson! God bless you.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 2, 2018)

irishkitty said:


> I'm building breeding colonies of Russian Tortoises and Greek Tortoises (currently have Testudo graeca terrestris - Jordan, and Testudo graeca ibera - Asia Minor/Northern Turkey).
> 
> Here are pictures of my Greek babies that will be bred as adults, and my Russian colony (Kapeka is a hatchling and will be bred when she is big enough)...
> View attachment 249355
> ...


Wonderful pics! Thanks for posting.

(Btw, even I have a Greek tort: Oli)


----------

